# I would love to have civilization to do more with less land.



## fdyyt (Dec 14, 2022)

I hope that people could experience a greater enjoyment of their livelihoods with increased and cheaper access to services due to the more compact nature of renovated and carefully planned cities.
I hope the world could be more like hong kong, with the vast majority of people living in small portions of land, and the rest of the earth will be reclaimed by nature to its previous state with time.
I hope that there will be a government that will invest in its people, and will provide the highest-quality education in all three tiers (primary, second, and tertiary) for free.
I hope that people should be encouraged by the government to discover and implement new ways of providing new ways of connecting people through mobility and ideas while reducing the necessity of raw materials and increasing waste recollection and repurposing.
I hope that people will wish to empower themselves and go beyond their current limitations to reach full satisfaction and enlightenment, break free of the cycle of suffering and obtain permanent stability regardless of future events (nirvana).

	Post automatically merged: Dec 14, 2022

I want humanity to not be led by corporate oligarchs and lobbyists, but by engineers and scientists.


----------



## Hanafuda (Dec 14, 2022)

Book recommendation for OP: Player Piano, by Kurt Vonnegut


----------



## mrdude (Dec 14, 2022)

At the OP, It took from the beginning of time until the year 1800 for the world population to reach 1 billion people. It took from 1800 until 2022 from the population to go from 1 billion to 8 billion. When you have less resources and more people, well eventually something needs to give. Now given that humans have been having wars throughout our history, there's been famine and disease to keep us in check and there's been at least 1 ice age in human history and at least 5 in earths history, I would imagine it's just a matter of time until we all get wiped out anyway so I wouldn't bother too much worrying about the future of human kind.

What would really benefit human kind is that if people stopped being greedy or being meglomaniacs or wanting to rule others or have some sort of power over others, however that will not happen as it's not human nature so I expect you will continue to live your life with someones boot on your neck, paying taxes and being ruled by the rich elite. Then once you die anything you've owned will be split up amongst your loved ones or end up in the dump.

Basically for most people life consists of being born, going to school, leaving that, working until old age so you can generate taxes to keep the rich in the lifestyle they are accustomed too, having kids so the cycle can begin again, dying and over time being forgotten so that you never existsed in the first place.


----------



## fdyyt (Dec 15, 2022)

mrdude said:


> At the OP, It took from the beginning of time until the year 1800 for the world population to reach 1 billion people. It took from 1800 until 2022 from the population to go from 1 billion to 8 billion. When you have less resources and more people, well eventually something needs to give. Now given that humans have been having wars throughout our history, there's been famine and disease to keep us in check and there's been at least 1 ice age in human history and at least 5 in earths history, I would imagine it's just a matter of time until we all get wiped out anyway so I wouldn't bother too much worrying about the future of human kind.
> 
> What would really benefit human kind is that if people stopped being greedy or being meglomaniacs or wanting to rule others or have some sort of power over others, however that will not happen as it's not human nature so I expect you will continue to live your life with someones boot on your neck, paying taxes and being ruled by the rich elite. Then once you die anything you've owned will be split up amongst your loved ones or end up in the dump.
> 
> Basically for most people life consists of being born, going to school, leaving that, working until old age so you can generate taxes to keep the rich in the lifestyle they are accustomed too, having kids so the cycle can begin again, dying and over time being forgotten so that you never existsed in the first place.


but as long as there is a will, there is always a way. If people can rise up to become ideal and move away from their current undesirable circumstances. There will be triumph and stability. If the vast majority of people are servants to the oligarchy, why not escape the vicious cycle to walk the better path.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 15, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> but as long as there is a will, there is always a way. If people can rise up to become ideal and move away from their current undesirable circumstances. There will be triumph and stability. If the vast majority of people are servants to the oligarchy, why not escape the vicious cycle to walk the better path.


People are like sheep, you saw how they acted during covid. You basically had mask Naiz's going about and people shopping their neighbours into the authorities. It's  nice thought to think people will rise up but we have a world full of soy boys, effiminate men and woke kids - I doubt there's much chance of them standing up for anything as they are too busy screaching about their pronouns and then looking for a safe space to go and cry in when someone has a different opinion to them. Also todays youth is fairly stupid compared to previous generations, just watch the countless youtube videos of young American's being asked simple questions, most of them are clueless. I blame the education system and some of the stupid degrees some of these idiots are doing, we have a nation full of retards.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 15, 2022)

I hope we expand into space

Imagine that beautiful moment when we find a second earth and suddenly there is another everest, another grand canyon, another mount kilimanjaro

I wish humans lived longer ;A;


----------



## fdyyt (Dec 15, 2022)

mrdude said:


> People are like sheep, you saw how they acted during covid. You basically had mask Naiz's going about and people shopping their neighbours into the authorities. It's  nice thought to think people will rise up but we have a world full of soy boys, effiminate men and woke kids - I doubt there's much chance of them standing up for anything as they are too busy screaching about their pronouns and then looking for a safe space to go and cry in when someone has a different opinion to them.


That's why there needs to be people like Lee Kwan Yew and Ferdinand Piech.
Intelligent visionaries who had the will and power to realize their ideal visions.
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2015/03/how-lee-kuan-yew-transformed-singapore/
https://www.thedrive.com/news/29586...formed-vw-into-an-automotive-giant-dies-at-82

Horses do not wish to harness their prowess of speed by default. In order to turn the wheels of progress. You have to whip them hard!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2022



x65943 said:


> I hope we expand into space
> 
> Imagine that beautiful moment when we find a second earth and suddenly there is another everest, another grand canyon, another mount kilimanjaro
> 
> I wish humans lived longer ;A;


We can, if we worked together.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 15, 2022)

x65943 said:


> I hope we expand into space
> 
> Imagine that beautiful moment when we find a second earth and suddenly there is another everest, another grand canyon, another mount kilimanjaro
> 
> I wish humans lived longer ;A;


That would be good - we could send all the weirdos and leftiods to that place and leave the normies on earth or vice versa.


----------



## fdyyt (Dec 15, 2022)

mrdude said:


> People are like sheep, you saw how they acted during covid. You basically had mask Naiz's going about and people shopping their neighbours into the authorities. It's  nice thought to think people will rise up but we have a world full of soy boys, effiminate men and woke kids - I doubt there's much chance of them standing up for anything as they are too busy screaching about their pronouns and then looking for a safe space to go and cry in when someone has a different opinion to them. Also todays youth is fairly stupid compared to previous generations, just watch the countless youtube videos of young American's being asked simple questions, most of them are clueless. I blame the education system and some of the stupid degrees some of these idiots are doing, we have a nation full of retards.


That is why I believe that being human is a privilege, not a right, and why privilege is wasted on the privileged who don't know any worse.
https://os.me/learn/reincarnation-the-journey-and-reality/


> Being born a human is a rare opportunity for one to release themselves from this endless cycle of birth and death. By walking the Eightfold Path set out by Buddha, one can attain _Nirvana_ or enlightenment and escape the cycle of _samsara_.


I believe that these ideas should be indoctrinated all throughout one's education.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 15, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> That is why I believe that being human is a privilege, not a right, and why privilege is wasted on the privileged who don't know any worse.
> https://os.me/learn/reincarnation-the-journey-and-reality/
> 
> I believe that these ideas should be indoctrinated all throughout one's education.


I guess if reincarnation was a thing that would suck, however it does have some flaws to the logic that it exists.

1, The universe is at least 15 billion years old.
2. The earth is around 4.5 billion years old.
3: Life on earth didn't start until around about a billion or so years after the earth was formed.
4: Eventually life on earth will die out when the sun dies out and incinerates the planet.

If the planet is incinerated there will be nothing alive to reincarnate into. Personally when I die I hope there's nothing after it, you just fail to exists any longer, the same as you did before you were born. Bugger coming back to life time and time again, I can't think of anything worse.


----------



## fdyyt (Dec 15, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I guess if reincarnation was a thing that would suck, however it does have some flaws to the logic that it exists.
> 
> 1, the universe is at least 15 billion years old.
> 2. The earth is around 4.5 billion years old.
> ...


There probably would be life somewhere else.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 15, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> There probably would be life somewhere else.


Yep, probably - but you will never see it, so make the most out of this one as it's brief and the only life you will ever live.


----------



## fdyyt (Dec 15, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Yep, probably - but you will never see it, so make the most out of this one as it's brief and the only life you will ever live.


The only life I might live in this body.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 19, 2022)

What the fuck is your icon...... Change it


----------



## mrdude (Dec 19, 2022)

sombrerosonic said:


> What the fuck is your icon...... Change it


Yep, it's pretty offensive to most normal people, whether or not it was a peace symbol in many cultures. The Nazi's changed that for the next few centuries or so, certainly there's people still living today that were in concentraition camps and many of those peoples relatives will be offended...so yes I agree the OP should change it.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 19, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Yep, it's pretty offensive to most normal people, whether or not it was a peace symbol in many cultures. The Nazi's changed that for the next few centuries or so, certainly there's people still living today that were in concentraition camps and many of those peoples relatives will be offended...so yes I agree the OP should change it.


OP made a article on it on off-topic

https://gbatemp.net/threads/on-my-profile-change.623452/#post-10028053


----------



## chrisrlink (Dec 19, 2022)

I'd say wipe the hard drive of the mainframe called earth and install linux on it (windows is corrupt) I hope the survivors of nuclear war learn from our mistakes,and is not doomed to repeat it speakin of global civ collapse i saw an interesting video on YT of theoreticly how "far back" the survivors will be technology wise after WW3 (somewhere around the middle ages iirc)


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 22, 2022)

Don't worry, with Bill Gates buying land that'll happen.


----------



## Viri (Dec 22, 2022)

I just want to own a farm, miles away from anyone else, with cheap satellite internet.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 23, 2022)

Viri said:


> I just want to own a farm, miles away from anyone else, with cheap satellite internet.


Would your farm be, farmland that was stolen from The Native American Indians, or farmland that was stolen from the people of another country by the elite and then sold off to the highest bidder?


----------



## Viri (Dec 24, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Would your farm be, farmland that was stolen from The Native American Indians


I don't give a shit about Native Americans, and never will. I just want to own some farmland in the middle of no where, with nice internet.


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 24, 2022)

Viri said:


> I don't give a shit about Native Americans, and never will. I just want to own some farmland in the middle of no where, with nice internet.


fuck you as well.


----------



## Viri (Dec 24, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> fuck you as well.


Cry me a river.


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 24, 2022)

Viri said:


> Cry me a river.


the great part is, i have the world's most scathing comeback for this.

the bad news is, the mods have such thin skin that you can see their blood cells travelling down their arms, yet tolerate "people" like yourself.

alas.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Dec 24, 2022)

tell ya what, why dont you go ahead and do that, and we will all live with massive amounts of land, itll make us feel better knowing you dont own anything.


----------



## fdyyt (Dec 24, 2022)

lolcatzuru said:


> tell ya what, why dont you go ahead and do that, and we will all live with massive amounts of land, itll make us feel better knowing you dont own anything.


But that's not efficient.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Dec 24, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> But that's not efficient.



neither is mandatory lupron injections but hey, we love that right?


----------



## mrdude (Dec 24, 2022)

Viri said:


> I don't give a shit about Native Americans, and never will. I just want to own some farmland in the middle of no where, with nice internet.


This is the typical response I expected, I bet you're one of the first to whine about racism as a well - how Ironic, You'll never own land, you'll just live on it for a while and then die and you can't take it with you so it will never really belong to you. All you'll do is pay someone else at the top of the food chain for living on a bit of land, get used to that because that's how capatalism works.

Native Americans know how to live in harmony with nature and the land, you and most people in the west don't so when all your tech fails and you run out of resources to make it and end up starving to death or dying from some man made pandemic or all die due to some GM crop that gives you cancer, all that land called USA & Canada will end up being back in the hands of people from the first nations. Eventually you and all your decendants will be dead and nature will reclaim the land and once again it will end up in the hands of the free people and they'll walk on your bones.

That land you want to own didn't belong to anyone to sell you, it belongs to God and is meant for everyone and all the animals to use. It was stolen by someone at some point usually via the point of a gun or by murdering the people that were originally living on it. If the US had any decency it would be paying the people of the First Nations vast sums of money to rent it out from them.


----------



## fdyyt (Dec 24, 2022)

mrdude said:


> This is the typical response I expected, I bet you're one of the first to whine about racism as a well - how Ironic, You'll never own land, you'll just live on it for a while and then die and you can't take it with you so it will never really belong to you. All you'll do is pay someone else at the top of the food chain for living on a bit of land, get used to that because that's how capatalism works.
> 
> Native Americans know how to live in harmony with nature and the land, you and most people in the west don't so when all your tech fails and you run out of resources to make it and end up starving to death or dying from some man made pandemic or all die due to some GM crop that gives you cancer, all that land called USA & Canada will end up being back in the hands of people from the first nations. Eventually you and all your decendants will be dead and nature will reclaim the land and once again it will end up in the hands of the free people and they'll walk on your bones.
> 
> That land you want to own didn't belong to anyone to sell you, it belongs to God and is meant for everyone and all the animals to use. It was stolen by someone at some point usually via the point of a gun or by murdering the people that were originally living on it. If the US had any decency it would be paying the people of the First Nations vast sums of money to rent it out from them.


God is just a human construct.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Dec 24, 2022)

i would love for there to be more housing built in cities so instead of lifeless suburbs that take up space, we can have better housing that has more access to public transportation, shops, entertainment and other areas. 
I like suburbs, i like the idea of having a whole big house and space to myself mostly, with a backyard, front yard, and a bunch of neighbors. but... the better option is being able to live in a place where i can get the most out of life without having to drive a giant metal box around and adhere to traffic. Where i have access to the best internet, best technology, best jobs and best view (looking at giant cities at night is always a joy with all the lights and buildings lighting up)


----------



## mrdude (Dec 24, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> God is just a human construct.


Prove it!


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 24, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Prove it!


prove it isn't.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 24, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> prove it isn't.


It can't be proved one way or the other, but if you state this "God is just a human construct.", you are trying to state that as a fact, in which case I expect you to be able to prove it. The reality is that 84% of the current world population is religious and if you go back from the beginning of know history until at least the last 100 years that percentage goes into the high 90's. So you might disagree with what the vast amount of the worlds population believes, but note that they disagree with your opinion.


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 24, 2022)

mrdude said:


> It can't be proved one way or the other, but if you state this "God is just a human construct.", you are trying to state that as a fact, in which case I expect you to be able to prove it. The reality is that 84% of the current world population is religious and if you go back from the beginning of know history until at least the last 100 years that percentage goes into the high 90's. So you might disagree with what the vast amount of the worlds population believes, but note that they disagree with your opinion.


100% of the population thought the earth was flat as well.  they killed over it.  just like the religious kill over their unproven fiction.

until something is empirical, it fails to exist.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 24, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> 100% of the population thought the earth was flat as well.  they killed over it.  just like the religious kill over their unproven fiction.
> 
> until something is empirical, it fails to exist.


Not true though, some people in some some countries were eductated to believe the world was flat, other people in other countries didn't think this at all. You're trying to divert away from the original topic about God though because you know and I know that you know that you don't have an answer and can't prove what you think about the existence of God one way or the other.

The education system in your country must suck though if you think that 100% of people thought the earth was flat - it's typical of todays youth to be so under educated. Maybe try doing some research before you make anymore fanciful claims.


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 24, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Not true though, some people in some some countries were eductated to believe the world was flat, other people in other countries didn't think this at all. You're trying to divert away from the original topic about God though because you know and I know that you know that you don't have an answer and can't prove what you think about the existence of God one way or the other.


i gave you an answer: no empirical evidence.  want more?  let's talk about the problem of evil or a bunch of old and solidified arguments against the foolishness of a righteous deity.  that, or your deities, dare they be real, want suffering upon all.

the religious have used their worthless fiction to excuse persecution and evil activities for millennia.  the right to that religion continues to allow for it.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 24, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> i gave you an answer: no empirical evidence.  want more?  let's talk about the problem of evil or a bunch of old and solidified arguments against the foolishness of a righteous deity.  that, or your deities, dare they be real, want suffering upon all.
> 
> the religious have used their worthless fiction to excuse persecution and evil activities for millennia.  the right to that religion continues to allow for it.


Haha, do you think that religion is evil? Some people in a position of power are evil and use religion as a tool to supress and gain an advantage over others. This is down to those people and not to do with the religion. You might think the egyptians 3000+ years ago were evil with their gods or that the Vikings religion were evil because they were a violent people that murdered and raped. Then there were the Maya with human sacrifice, but you weren't around then so you really have no idea if they were evil or not. Then again if you go to a poor country today where people have nothing, for them religion gives them hope and joy, now that's not evil. There's good and evil most people - this is a people flaw, not really a religious flaw.


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 24, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Haha, do you think that religion is evil? Some people in a position of power are evil and use religion as a tool to supress and gain an advantage over others. This is down to those people and not to do with the religion. You might think the egyptians 3000+ years ago were evil with their gods or that the Vikings religion were evil because they were a violent people that murdered and raped. Then there were the Maya with human sacrifice, but you weren't around then so you really have no idea if they were evil or not. Then again if you go to a poor country today where people have nothing, for them religion gives them hope and joy, now that's not evil. There's good and evil most people - this is a people flaw, not really a religious flaw.


and they were evil sons of bitches.  human sacrifice in the name of some fiction?  what kind of bitch-shit is that?

if people want hope, they should find it in themselves and reason out their situations rather than look skybound and cry for miracles like delusional idiots.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 24, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> and they were evil sons of bitches.  human sacrifice in the name of some fiction?  what kind of bitch-shit is that?


What do you know about the Aztec/Inca/Maya or any other Mesoamerican civilizations or their religions? Probably not much I'd guess. Did you know that some of these people actually volunteered to be human sacrifices? They saw the world differently from you or people from this time and you're judging them by todays standards. They weren't evil, they were just living life on their own terms and beliefs. If those people in those times could see into the future and saw how the world has been destroyed and concreted over, how some animals have become extinct, how there's far less insects (food for other birds and animals)  and how you have men buggering other men etc, how we have weapons of mass destruction, how we treat each other, they would probably think that the people of this time are evil and selifish - and they wouldn't be wrong.


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 24, 2022)

mrdude said:


> What do you know about the Aztec/Inca/Maya or any other Mesoamerican civilizations or their religions? Probably not much I'd guess. Did you know that some of these people actually volunteered to be human sacrifices? They saw the world differently from you or people from this time and you're judging them by todays standards. They weren't evil, they were just living life on their own terms and beliefs. If those people in those times could see into the future and saw how the world has been destroyed and concreted over, how some animals have become exctint, how there's far less insects (food for other birnds and animals)  and how you have men buggering other men etc, they would probably think that the people of time are evil.


so human sacrifice was okay so long as the people brainwashed enough to believe in said deity convinced themselves that it was okay, and we frame it in a particular time period.

furthermore, you compared human sacrifice to gay sex in terms of morality.

wow.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 24, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> so human sacrifice was okay so long as the people brainwashed enough to believe in said deity convinced themselves that it was okay, and we frame it in a particular time period.
> 
> furthermore, you compared human sacrifice to gay sex in terms of morality.
> 
> wow.


Gay sex for some in the west seems OK for a small percent of the population. For other people in this world (and most in the west), it's seen as disgusting and degenerate behavior and likely a death sentence in some countries. People in the past wouldn't be OK with it and you'd be killed for it. You should probably read my post again as you seem to have taken some parts out of context.


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 24, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Gay sex for some in the west seems OK for a small percent of the population. For other people in this world (and most in the west), it's seen as disgusting and degenerate behavior and likely a death sentence in some countries. People in the past wouldn't be OK with it and you'd be killed for it. You should probably read my post again as you seem to have taken some parts out of context.


i now want to have the gayest sex just to piss all of those people off for funsies.

with consent and the right person of course.  rape is bad.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 24, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> i now want to have the gayest sex just to piss all of those people off for funsies.


Haha - nobody cares about you or what you do. Still I don't suggest you go to Afghanisan or elsewhere that doesn't look too fondly on your ways, and whatever you do, don't tell them about your gay stuff or that will most likely be the last thing you ever tell anyone. You need to learn to respect others and their ways of life and leave your American ways in America. As for your anti religious views and how you try to puh those views on others and the way you despise your ancestors, well nobody cares about your views on those either - it's your soul to do with as you please - if you're wrong and you get judged on the life you've led, well that will be up to those that judge you to tell you what kind of person you were and judge accordingly. For all I know you might end up in hell being bummed by Hitler (you'd probably like that), while I'm floating about in heaven with half naked sexy angel virgin chicks feeding me grapes and worshipping my manly ways.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Dec 24, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Gay sex for some in the west seems OK for a small percent of the population. For other people in this world (and most in the west), it's seen as disgusting and degenerate behavior and likely a death sentence in some countries. People in the past wouldn't be OK with it and you'd be killed for it. You should probably read my post again as you seem to have taken some parts out of context.


even in that case you lumped it in with all the other stuff and called it 'evil and selfish' so that's still a bit sus. You do agree too that most people today are evil and selfish so i don't see how that makes you different from the native americans


moreover, those people lived and died quick with no connection or respect to other tribes, and their lives could easily end at any moment thanks to constantly having to look out for dangerous predators.  meanwhile you've got the privilege of living in a time with minimal disease in comparison to the past, longer life, more luxuries such as the internet and entertainment, quick transportation in the form of cars, trains, bus, plane etc. I don't think their way of living was wrong seeing how much less developed humans were back then but it's clear that their 'natural' way of living is nothing compared to our 'unnatural' way of living. Just because you can list all the sucky stuff about the modern world doesnt mean that it's all garbage.


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 24, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Haha - nobody cares about you or what you do. Still I don't suggest you go to Afghanisan or elsewhere that doesn't look too fondly on your ways, and whatever you do, don't tell them about your gay stuff or that will most likely be the last thing you ever tell anyone. You need to learn to respect others and their ways of life and leave your American ways in America. As for your anti religious views and how you try to puh those views on others and the way you despise your ancestors, well nobody cares about your views on those either - it's your soul to do with as you please - if you're wrong and you get judged on the life you've led, well that will be up to those that judge you to tell you what kind of person you were and judge accordingly. For all I know you might end up in hell being bummed by Hitler (you'd probably like that), while I'm floating about in heaven with half naked sexy angel virgin chicks feeding me grapes and worshipping my manly ways.


this post is the most unhinged, homophobic shit ive seen in an age, and it's all based on blind faith.  what part do i deconstruct first?  the part about hitler?  the hypocrisy in saying you dont care when you clearly do to wish hell upon gay people?  the comparison of human sacrifice to gay sex?  the fact that i have stated multiple times that i just might not be american?

someone else deal with this shit.  i cannot fathom what brought this envious, self-righteous fuckwit to the point of where he is today, beyond a lifetime of believing in fictional stories.


----------



## Viri (Dec 24, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> the great part is, i have the world's most scathing comeback for this.
> 
> the bad news is, the mods have such thin skin that you can see their blood cells travelling down their arms, yet tolerate "people" like yourself.
> 
> alas.


I don't care about your come back, and it won't change the fact that I'll never give a shit about Native Americans. Go bitch to the mods about their thin skin, instead of bringing them up to me.


mrdude said:


> This is the typical response I expected, I bet you're one of the first to whine about racism as a well - how Ironic, You'll never own land, you'll just live on it for a while and then die and you can't take it with you so it will never really belong to you. All you'll do is pay someone else at the top of the food chain for living on a bit of land, get used to that because that's how capatalism works.
> 
> Native Americans know how to live in harmony with nature and the land, you and most people in the west don't so when all your tech fails and you run out of resources to make it and end up starving to death or dying from some man made pandemic or all die due to some GM crop that gives you cancer, all that land called USA & Canada will end up being back in the hands of people from the first nations. Eventually you and all your decendants will be dead and nature will reclaim the land and once again it will end up in the hands of the free people and they'll walk on your bones.
> 
> That land you want to own didn't belong to anyone to sell you, it belongs to God and is meant for everyone and all the animals to use. It was stolen by someone at some point usually via the point of a gun or by murdering the people that were originally living on it. If the US had any decency it would be paying the people of the First Nations vast sums of money to rent it out from them.


I'm not going to read your wall of text. I don't give a shit about Native Americans. You randomly bringing them up after I brought up that I would live to live on a farm, won't change it either.


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 25, 2022)

Viri said:


> I don't care about your come back, and it won't change the fact that I'll never give a shit about Native Americans. Go bitch to the mods about their thin skin, instead of bringing them up to me.
> 
> I'm not going to read your wall of text. I don't give a shit about Native Americans. You randomly bringing them up after I brought up that I would live to live on a farm, won't change it either.


cool.  you want to dehumanize a group of people because you're a worthless prick.  i'll also type whatever i please.  fuck off and eat shit.  your life is worthless.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 25, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> this post is the most unhinged, homophobic shit ive seen in an age, and it's all based on blind faith.  what part do i deconstruct first?  the part about hitler?  the hypocrisy in saying you dont care when you clearly do to wish hell upon gay people?  the comparison of human sacrifice to gay sex?  the fact that i have stated multiple times that i just might not be american?
> 
> someone else deal with this shit.  i cannot fathom what brought this envious, self-righteous fuckwit to the point of where he is today, beyond a lifetime of believing in fictional stories.



I don't think you like words that you don't agree with, so I'm going to post a picture and let you make up your own mind on what it means....


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 25, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I don't think you like words that you don't agree with, so I'm going to post a picture and let you make up your own mind on what it means....


i dont agree with your homophobia.  i dont like you comparing it with barbarism.  the fact that you get off on other people being angry with you for being a homophobe tells me all i need to know about you.

how very religious-like to revel in that anger, by the way.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 25, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> i dont agree with your homophobia.  i dont like you comparing it with barbarism.  the fact that you get off on other people being angry with you for being a homophobe tells me all i need to know about you.
> 
> how very religious-like to revel in that anger, by the way.


You're deranged dude, you like to take thinks out of context to push your own victimhood narrative.  You will just need to learn to accept that most of the people in world disagree with some of your lifestyle choices, this because they have free will and have their own opinions on their things. You've most likely been surrounded in life by people in your social bubble all having the same opinions, however the world is a big place, try getting out of the basement and meeting those people so you can get a broader life experience.

Also taking a paragraph of text, jumbling some of the words around in your head then making those words mean something else is pathetic, you should get a job with the MSM as that's how they seem to operate nowadays as well.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 25, 2022)

And this is exactly why people hate politics on the internet.
This thread is going nowhere, locked.


----------

